# "catching" streaming audio.



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there a good free program out there there you can catch streaming audio with?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

If someone knows, I hope they post! 

I can get almost any video or audio from almost any site on my hard drive except the streaming ones. :Bawling:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your going to need more than one, Depending on how its being presented you may not be able to get it at all. Steam ripper http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/ is one that will allow some steams to be ripped. there are also plug in's for winamp to play to disk instead of speaker.


----------



## JV (May 26, 2003)

I use freecorder - it is super easy and free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

JV said:


> I use freecorder - it is super easy and free.


I looked it up. An ad-supported toolbar that can record streaming audio to an MP3 file. Sounds like something to slow down your pc. :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Your going to need more than one, Depending on how its being presented you may not be able to get it at all. Steam ripper http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/ is one that will allow some steams to be ripped. there are also plug in's for winamp to play to disk instead of speaker.


I'm a little overwhelmed with the number and types of downloads. What would I download for win XP?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've used streamripper off and on for several years. Not all sites allow it, but most do, especially the better radio stations.

There was a fantastic bluegrass site, that would play five different channels, of live broadcasts, over and over, changing once a day. I could set streamripper when I went to bed, have my computer shut off automatically, when the program was due to be off. I was able to get 225 live performances off the site, before they voluntarily shut it down. Some newbie posted that it breached copyright rules, not withstanding the fact that the material was ok'd by the groups... and most of the groups I recorded never ever published a live album.

Streamripper will make folders, and label each of the songs... User friendly radio stations have a pause between songs... some stream songs together, and streamripper will chop a second or two off the beginning or the end of the song (only will recognize a 'new song' when the new file info is broadcast inside the stream).

I've recorded dozens of cds' and dvds of my favorite bluegrass, folk, and blues stations... using streamripper... I can pop one of these in my cd player in the truck, that'll read mp3's, and never have to listen to the worthless 'pap' that's drivelled out on commercial radio...

edited to add... ladycat, you'd want this one... streamripper-windows-installer-1.63-beta-3.exe for xp... it's the one I've used, and I've got xp...


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you would think there would be an easy way to capture audio and video directly from the outputs. one would think that would work even though it would be analog.


----------

